# Daily Face Washes?



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

To those of you that clean their Maltese's faces on a daily basis, do you just wipe with a wet rag, use tearfree soapy rag or actually wash the face with shampoo/water. Sorry if this is a stupid question, but how do you shampoo the face and then rinse "only" the face without getting water all over the place and all over the pup's body?


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

I put Mindi in a bib. I fill an old contact lens/saline bottle with warm water. Wet just her tear stains... get tear free shampoo on a small soft bristle toothbrush...brush out her tears, then rinse. (and give a treat). I dry dry dry. Then put corn starch on a flea comb and comb through to absorb any moisture left.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Mindi's mom said:


> I put Mindi in a bib. I fill an old contact lens/saline bottle with warm water. Wet just her tear stains... get tear free shampoo on a small soft bristle toothbrush...brush out her tears, then rinse. (and give a treat). I dry dry dry. Then put corn starch on a flea comb and comb through to absorb any moisture left.


A toothbrush! That's a great idea! Why didn't I ever think of that.... :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Toothbrushes have been great for me for the tear stain areas. Just be very, very careful since you're near the eye. I kind of pull down on Tyler's beard a bit to hold his head in place. But the bristles get out all the gunk.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I use a waterproof bib and lather with Spa Lavish blueberry facial. I rinse soap off by a) spray if there is alot of gunk, or b) holding pup with one hand, and rinsing with water in the other hand under the faucet (positioning nose slightly above faucet so water never goes up nose.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I like to use baby wash cloths to clean near the eyes.
I use two wash cloths.
The first one is damp and has the Spa Lavish on it.
And the second one I use to wipe it off, rinse cloth, wipe, until it is all clean.
Then I dry her little face with a tea towel and give her a kiss.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Before I leave for work I just take a warm damp baby wash cloth and wipe their eyes clean and comb their ears, tails and faces. Takes just a few minutes per pup. Except Abbey....she hates anything being done to her!!! :angry:


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

A shampoo is safe to use around the eyes as long as it is properly ph balanced. You want it to be close to a seven. The term tearless is mainly a marketing term. You might want to look into the No Rinse shampoos.


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

Mindi's mom said:


> I put Mindi in a bib. I fill an old contact lens/saline bottle with warm water. Wet just her tear stains... get tear free shampoo on a small soft bristle toothbrush...brush out her tears, then rinse. (and give a treat). I dry dry dry. Then put corn starch on a flea comb and comb through to absorb any moisture left.


*THANK YOU* for posting that! It worked perfectly for us!!:chili:


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Dogwriter said:


> *THANK YOU* for posting that! It worked perfectly for us!!:chili:



Yay! :thumbsup:


----------



## bloomingtails (Aug 24, 2010)




----------

